# Summary and links for Housing for All



## Brendan Burgess (7 Sep 2021)

I am going to start separate threads on different aspects of this plan as it's very hard to digest in one gulp.

It's also very hard to summarise

Executive Summary

There are 4 pathways each of which has a separate document

Pathway 1 Increasing Home ownership and increasing affordability

Pathway 2 Homelessness, increasing social housing delivery and social inclusion

Pathway 3 Increasing New Home Supply

Pathway 4 Addressing Vacancy and Efficient use of Housing Stock


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Sep 2021)

You can find the full plan here 

Housing for All  160 pages PDF  






Pathway 3


Pathway 4


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Sep 2021)




----------

